# I still can't go!



## Matt b (Feb 27, 2011)

No matter what I can't go again!!!!Last week I got constipated so I took Milk of Magnesia for a few days. Every day I took it I had diareah. Usually it doesn't give me diareah but I wasn't complaining.Once I stopped taking the MOM I went back to not going again. On Sunday I think.Actually did an fleet enema on Monday. Pretty much nothing came from the enema but some of the enema water. A little early I know but I felt like I had a lot in me needing to come out. Later that night I developed a pretty bad pain in my lower abdomen. The pain wasn't there when I woke up though.I also went back to taking the Milk of Magnesia that night. I haven't had a bowl movement in the last three days while taking the Milk of Magnesia.A friend of mine told me I should do another enema this morning and it should work now. Well the initial blast had some feces in and a bunch of brown water and that's it. My stomach Is all bubbling now again. No urge to have a bowel movement though. I am waiting for the same stomach cramps I got on Monday now.So what should I do now???? Should I just continue to take the Milk of Magnesia? When I first started taking it it would always work on the third day at the latest. Well today was the third day and nothing.The only time I feel pain is when I use an enema. They used to work every time I did one but now they never do!I don't know whats going on here!! Is my stool just too soft to pass? I've never had that problem before! I've been drinking a lot of water to help the Milk Of Magnesia!!!I'm afraid to stop taking the MOM because I feel like I would be wasting a day.I have a bottle of Magnesium Citrate. Should I try it??? If the enema hasn't worked then why would that.I have been constipated my whole life but I can't remember a time when I tried so much stuff and nothing. Usually I take the Milk of Magnesia for three nights and then I have great bowel movements for days after. Last night I was passing some gas so I figured the Milk of Magnesia was gonna work today. I only have bowel movements when I have lots of gas in the morning for some reason. Like the gas is pushing out the bowel movement. Maybe I should eat some foods that cause a lot of gas?Now one thing different during these days of being constipated. I have ate the same thing for dinner every night. I have eaten sliced turkey and cheese sandwiches on white bread. Yesterday I had chips with the sandwich. I have eaten the same thing every night since last Thursday or so. Other than that I haven't really ate much else different. Yesterday I ate a real ripe banana and a apple for breakfast and then the sandwiches for dinner. I haven't been that hungry during all of this.Sould I eat something different? Would should I do?


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I wouldn't eat white bread anyway, it can be constipating for lots of people, not just people who regularly get constipated. Starchy foods in particular can be very bad for constipation so how try having some vegetables instead with your main meal? I would avoid chips, potatoes, refined pastas and bread until you have a bowel movement and maybe for a few days afterwards. Bananas can also be quite constipating, especially if they are not ripe, I would avoid and maybe eat fruits with a higher water content such as oranges, berries - strawberries, blueberries. Melon can also be quite good, high water content and some fibre. Listen to your body, if something isn't sitting well, don't eat it. If you start to feel nauseous maybe have some sweets to suck on and to keep your energy up a bit. Hope you get some relief. If not by tomorrow you might want to take some Miralax to soften the movements and if nothing the following day maybe add in a stimulant laxative such as Senokot. The reason I wouldn't just take the Senokot is because it can cause quite a lot of crampy pain, especially if the stools are hard. Best of luck, constipation's miserable! I really would reduce the amount of starchy carbohydrates in your diet though, I know it doesn't help me any!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

By the way Matt, maybe try some apple juice, its supposed to be a fairly mild constipation cure and much nicer than prune juice. You could also try some mineral oil with it - might help work things out. Again it doesn't cause a lot of cramping or wind, although if you use too much it turns your stools orange, but better out than in at this stage I suppose!


----------

